

Stop the autoconf insanity Why we need a new build system (2003) - Alupis
http://freecode.com/articles/stop-the-autoconf-insanity-why-we-need-a-new-build-system

======
nanolith
CMake is another useful tool. It has fewer dependencies than SCons and is
significantly faster. The only downside is that CMake scripting has a steeper
learning curve because it is so different than other build systems. On the
other hand, it allows one to configure and build portable code across Windows,
OS X, Linux, and other flavors of Unix.

